# Montreal ex-teacher who flashed students blames his diabetes



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2013)

A former French teacher who admitted to stripping for female students blamed his diabetes, which he says puts him in a frame of mind in which "anything can happen."
Yannick Letendre, 43, pleaded guilty to performing a striptease online for four girls who attended Cavelier-de-LaSalle high school in Montreal's west end.

At his sentencing hearing Thursday, Letendre blamed Type 1 diabetes and low blood sugar for the lewd acts he performed during a sabbatical in 2009.

"I can get weak or have hot flashes or spasms," he told Judge Silvie Kovacevich. "I can be in my own world, where anything can happen."

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/sunnews/canada/archives/2013/01/20130118-163800.html


----------



## Steff (Jan 18, 2013)

I blame my diabetes for the fact I walk around at work naked to NOT 

I blame it for nothing actually, well accept the fact my addiction to greggs sausage rolls had to stop


Dirty man


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2013)

That one takes the biscuit !


----------

